# Old Threads being displayed



## summerdays (25 Apr 2011)

For some reason I noticed that when I View New Content I have 3 threads that are very old that have appeared...





They don't seem to have any new entries in them?


----------



## frank9755 (25 Apr 2011)

Very observant (I have them too but hadn't noticed they were old ones)!


----------



## Shaun (25 Apr 2011)

Could you both please try logging out and back in again (this resets your cookie and topic markers).

If, after a couple of days, you're still seeing the older items, let me know and I'll rebuild the topic markers table in the database ...  

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Norm (25 Apr 2011)

I had the same three threads earlier too, Shaun.


----------



## Shaun (26 Apr 2011)

I've rebuild the cache's used by the site software - can you let me know if the old threads are still displaying?

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## Norm (26 Apr 2011)

They aren't at the moment, they went once I clicked the "mark all items as read" link.


----------



## HLaB (26 Apr 2011)

There must have been a glitch in the matrix  when I logged in yesterday old threads were showing too, when I clicked on most recent unread post it'd go to the start of 19 pages, it seems to be OK now though.


----------



## summerdays (26 Apr 2011)

I did the log off / log on thing ... but they had already disappeared of the View New Content list anyway since I had been on CC more than once yesterday.


----------



## Shaun (26 Apr 2011)

Hmmm ... we'll notch this one up to "ghost in the machine" for now then.  

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

